
Google accused of retaliation against app maker over antitrust investigation - theduder99
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/07/31/google-accused-antitrust-retaliation/
======
SpicyLemonZest
The article mentions that Apple once booted the same app for the same reason,
and BlueMail made the same accusations in response at the time. I think this
strongly suggests there's more to the story here.

